# FISHING FOR HUNTING



## sigsauertech (Dec 19, 2007)

I would like to trade a south west florida fishing trip for a deer hunt for 2 in any of the northern states, both my son and i have never killed a really big deer, GA and FL deer only, i live on the coloosahachee river in the alva fla area, have a 17 ft flats boat and fish this area alot, snook,trout, grouper, bone, we like it all, you can contact me at sigsauertech at hotmail[/b]


----------

